# Early Morning Tarpon on Fly - video



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

We had really light winds Wednesday night and Thursday morning so I decided to make the run down the West Wall of Charlotte Harbor to a small creek mouth that I know - It's only fishable in calm or light W winds and conditions seemed perfect. It was a beautiful early morning run and the harbor was like glass.

I'm glad I made the trip as I hooked up on my second cast of the morning and only had a little drama with this fish when he went under the boat and around the trolling motor but I was able to raise the motor and clear the line AND he stayed hooked up. A couple of minutes later he was boatside and safely released.

There's nothing like tarpon on home-tied topwater flies, especially on glassy water with a beautiful sunrise backdrop. Boated a few other fish on the 7wt but this guy was the highlight.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Dude you're killing it! Awesome work sir.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

iMacattack said:


> Dude you're killing it! Awesome work sir.


Thanks Capt J. Was a great morning.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Nice job keepng your cool while clearing the TM. Sweet video!


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

Really cool video. Excellent angling. And thank you for not adding a bunch of hipster dufus music drowning out the sounds of the action.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

Very nice, Captain.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Little guy had some spunk! He's gonna grow up to be a BA tarpon! Excellent way to start the day and a cool video!


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome! Good job. Thanks for sharing. Were you using 8 wt.?


----------



## PT_KNPP22 (Oct 13, 2014)

That’s awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the kind comments. This was on an 8wt.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

great job with the video and the fish.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

DWJensen said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. This was on an 8wt.


Sweet!


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

DWJensen said:


> We had really light winds Wednesday night and Thursday morning so I decided to make the run down the West Wall of Charlotte Harbor to a small creek mouth that I know - It's only fishable in calm or light W winds and conditions seemed perfect. It was a beautiful early morning run and the harbor was like glass.
> 
> I'm glad I made the trip as I hooked up on my second cast of the morning and only had a little drama with this fish when he went under the boat and around the trolling motor but I was able to raise the motor and clear the line AND he stayed hooked up. A couple of minutes later he was boatside and safely released.
> 
> There's nothing like tarpon on home-tied topwater flies, especially on glassy water with a beautiful sunrise backdrop. Boated a few other fish on the 7wt but this guy was the highlight.


Nice! Cool early morning video!


----------



## Tom DeBruin (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that. I live in Port Charlotte and get discouraged at the lack of fish and water quality. So that really made me smile. Loved it.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Great Video. Got me wanting to go tangle with a tarpon myself.
Really can't beat that backdrop. Looks beautiful there.


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

I know that creek! Good goin man, cool video.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

snookin44 said:


> I know that creek! Good goin man, cool video.


If you know that spot then I'm sure you recognize this one:


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

DWJensen said:


> If you know that spot then I'm sure you recognize this one:


Man I sure do miss fishing over there, lots of good memories catching snook at that bridge.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Another great video! Love it.


----------



## FLopes (May 27, 2021)

Awesome catch!


----------



## Nickbeecher710 (Jun 4, 2018)

This is on my bucket list!


----------



## MMeseck (Feb 25, 2019)

Daz said:


> We had really light winds Wednesday night and Thursday morning so I decided to make the run down the West Wall of Charlotte Harbor to a small creek mouth that I know - It's only fishable in calm or light W winds and conditions seemed perfect. It was a beautiful early morning run and the harbor was like glass.
> 
> I'm glad I made the trip as I hooked up on my second cast of the morning and only had a little drama with this fish when he went under the boat and around the trolling motor but I was able to raise the motor and clear the line AND he stayed hooked up. A couple of minutes later he was boatside and safely released.
> 
> There's nothing like tarpon on home-tied topwater flies, especially on glassy water with a beautiful sunrise backdrop. Boated a few other fish on the 7wt but this guy was the highlight.


Most amazing fish in the ocean! Even at that size. Nice work.


----------



## Jreinfly (Sep 8, 2021)

I have family in that area I am hoping we will be over there doing some fishing more often! Sweet video!


----------



## tailspotter74 (Nov 19, 2020)

love the TM prop recovery! 
hell of a way to start a day


----------



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice catch and great video


----------



## fitztarpon (Feb 19, 2013)

Daz said:


> We had really light winds Wednesday night and Thursday morning so I decided to make the run down the West Wall of Charlotte Harbor to a small creek mouth that I know - It's only fishable in calm or light W winds and conditions seemed perfect. It was a beautiful early morning run and the harbor was like glass.
> 
> I'm glad I made the trip as I hooked up on my second cast of the morning and only had a little drama with this fish when he went under the boat and around the trolling motor but I was able to raise the motor and clear the line AND he stayed hooked up. A couple of minutes later he was boatside and safely released.
> 
> There's nothing like tarpon on home-tied topwater flies, especially on glassy water with a beautiful sunrise backdrop. Boated a few other fish on the 7wt but this guy was the highlight.


Looks Fun


----------

